# Craftsman Compressor Pressure Switch Help



## budmckay80

Hello i have a Sears/Craftsman air compressor model # (919-15292-1) it was made in 1994 and i took the pressure switch (#s on the switch "Furnas Ac-0008" and "69MB109473R") completely apart because the contacts were all coroded up and now i cant seem to get it back together if anyone has any pics or suggestions to help me get it back together i would greatly appericate it.

Thanks 

Bud Mckay


----------

